# Raging Senioritis!



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know what to do. I used to think senioritis is a myth and that it's just pure laziness. Well, it's not. I'm so jaded and I hate school so much. I have a very good grade, but this week I have been slacking and putting off work. I already have one assignment late, and who knows what will happen next. I'm not holding out. I'm fucking tired. I'm physically _incapable_ of getting into the "work mode". Even my favorite class, AP Lit, is suffering. I used to take it seriously.

I read very carefully and say many insightful things. But now I just find myself skimming it like everybody else. I don't like where this is going, and I can't get any motivation back. The fact is that high school doesn't provide any fucking education, and I feel like I'm being cheated. Really cheated. And that I've wasted enough time on this. AP Lit is the only real educational class I have right now, and it's taught by a former professor. I have no motivation for anything, and literally can't get myself to do the work. I can't do this. Not now. Not at least until first semester is over. I can't help but hate my life.

What to do? Caffeine? Adderall? (I do have ADD)


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Create and work towards a certain goal(s). Getting into university doesn't count, because it's so broad and general, and isn't that what everybody wants to do nowadays anyways? Set up a goal that can achieved within a specific time frame, like a few weeks or a month, and that is specific to you, and something you can personally be proud of.

So nothing like, finishing a paper because again, way too generic, and I'm guessing that's what most seniors or aiming for anyways. Try to go for something that is related to your courses, so you that you can regain interest in them, and also not fall off track. AP lit is starting to get boring? If you have time try reading books not assigned in the course, see if you can get your hands on some literary criticism books or anthologies, I'm pretty sure they can bring new insight into the subject. You're also most likely bored, because there is too much routine. Try something new, anything really. It doesn't have to be anything spectacular, just deviate a bit from your daily routine, and go from there. 

If all else fails, see were this senioritis takes you. As bad as this sounds, sometimes we reject the conventions of our everyday live to seek for something greater. You yourself said, you hate the educational system, and maybe this phase of laziness is a path to something else? Who knowns, but sometimes it's good to just ride the wave.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you're more hit by a spout of laziness tbh. It's just when you encounter it during other years you don't call it senioritis lol.

Just be happy it's almost over! Look at it this way, do you really want to have those past 11 years go to waste by not finishing strong?


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay, high-five! Another victim of senioritis here. I also used to be the model student, getting my work done really well and on time, but these days, I'm beyond-words forgetful and I don't feel that guilty about it for some bad, bad reason..

My advice is, just go along with it. We all are bound to suffer from senioritis one way or another, and I say, just do the best you can. You deserve some slacking-off time, as we've suffered through (?) high school until the last year already. And enjoy your last year! Imagine not being in highs school anymore next year, and maybe that will perk you up to make the most out of this one. Go class of 2011!!


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

saturnne said:


> Yay, high-five! Another victim of senioritis here. I also used to be the model student, getting my work done really well and on time, but these days, I'm beyond-words forgetful and I don't feel that guilty about it for some bad, bad reason..
> 
> My advice is, just go along with it. We all are bound to suffer from senioritis one way or another, and I say, just do the best you can. You deserve some slacking-off time, as we've suffered through (?) high school until the last year already. And enjoy your last year! Imagine not being in highs school anymore next year, and maybe that will perk you up to make the most out of this one. Go class of 2011!!


I'm struggling to be a model student. But with early apps due, I really can't think of anything else right now. Schoolwork just seems so STUPID in comparison. But if I'm going to get senioritis at all, it shouldn't be here. Not now. Second semester, maybe. What if I don't get in EA? Bad grades can screw my RD chances...


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better I don't regret my high school senioritis one bit. It wasn't awful enough to affect my future, I just went from a straight-A student to an A-B student, but I was doing a LOT less work. Get your college apps in during the fall and they won't even see your current GPA (you just can't do horribly or they'll revoke admissions). All the memories from the socializing I did that year instead of studying mean more than a few extra As on my high school transcript (which will never matter again once you get accepted to college).


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I only have 2 classes and EMT School I have senoritis


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seriously people..... "senioritis" is just a product of it no longer being cool to like school. You are all just becoming sheep.... Kind of like it's "cool" to have ADHD and ADD. It is just so....... pathetic! C'mon guys, you were probably always lazy, it's just now that you have an excuse you use it.


----------

